# strawberry cough



## gimlet (Feb 28, 2007)

anybody tried this?  how is it?  thanks.  gimlet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

gimlet said:
			
		

> anybody tried this? how is it? thanks. gimlet.


*I think the Lunatics grew some of that at one time. If i'm not mistaken you can look at some pics down in the bud pic section of the site.  *


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 11, 2007)

On a side note if you've seen "Children of Men"  the guy grows some straw-cough.  Kinda a funny moment.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 11, 2007)

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> On a side note if you've seen "Children of Men"  the guy grows some straw-cough.  Kinda a funny moment.


Lol...that is a funny part.


----------

